# Chicken with reproductive infection :(



## Cherie (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello we are first time chicken owners.. we have had 6 hens for two years now. We noticed two days ago one of our girls not wanting to come out and walk around. She started to walk bowed and thought she was egg bound.. we did all of the suggested treatments for an egg bound hen with the Epson salt baths and the extra calcium but she continued to get worse we ended up taking her to the vet and after an ultra sound we found that she was not egg bound but has a reproductive infection  The Dr pretty much gave us two choices to bring her home and keep her comfortable until she passes or leave her there! I was very sad!  We thought we were taking her to get help passing her eggs but she is sick  I was wondering if anyone has had a hen recover from a reproductive infection?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hens are vulnerable to reproductive infections because their stool passes so close to their egg opening. An infection is treatable. However I think your vet is talking about internal laying which can be caused by infected ovaries but it's too far along because I think your hen may be accumulating egg yolk in her belly. There's no cure and it can be painful. If it were me, I would let the vet put her to sleep while I hold her. Peaceful.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's just one of those things and I'm sorry it happened.Bear in mind,chickens hide their illness because the other chickens will kill them because they see it as a threat to their safety-spreading disease,attracting predators,etc.When you can see the signs,it's usually too late to save them.I've had chickens for almost 20yrs and know my chickens but can't always see those first signs.Would your vet give you antibiotics for the rest of the flock?It might be wise to treat all,just in case.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Not a bad idea, CQ, but I've found that each hen I've had was a single one. And 95% of the time it's e coli.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I would put the hen down too. I've dealt with these type of issues and it's always too late to treat with antibiotics because the infection has gone too far. I've thrown everything at them including the kitchen sink without success.
Sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 21, 2018)

I am so very sad but we lost her  After further research and her symptoms we think she had "water belly" or Ascites  We did drain the fluid last night and there was so much we only took two syringes full so we wouldn't put her into shock.. but it was just yellow not cloudy and it didn't have any puss to show signs of infection so we figured it was ascites and she didn't make it through the day  Thank you all for your kind responses!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry you lost her!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You didnt mention before that she had waterbelly, or you just didnt know. Waterbelly can be drained, but eventually they die from restrictive blood flow as the main cause.
Sorry for your loss, nothing else couldve been done.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry you lost her but it's one of those things and there wasn't much you could do.I think most of us have experienced it,myself included.I just cull them now instead of feeble attempts to treat them unsuccessfully.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Sorry you lost her but it's one of those things and there wasn't much you could do.I think most of us have experienced it,myself included.I just cull them now instead of feeble attempts to treat them unsuccessfully.


I'm with you CQ on culling instead of treating. I used to attempt to treat everything that popped up, waste of time and money knowing they'll die. Why prolong suffering? Exceptions are; most injuries, bumblefoot, parasites, etc...
I'm sure you have the same thoughts.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You got it!!!I think it comes with experience.In the beginning, I tried to save them but the more I tried,the more Reality slapped me in the face.You gotta learn from your mistakes.


----------

